# Beretta PX4 Storm Inox 9mm Full Size



## tekguy (Dec 11, 2013)

I just recently purchased a new *Beretta Px4 Storm Inox 9mm Full Size*.

Beautiful gun and very well balanced in the hand. I'm over 6 foot and the Px4 fits me like a glove using the medium size back strap. Only one dealer at the local show had the Inox version, which in my opinion is very striking and handsome.

I have not been to the range yet, but looking forward to doing so this weekend.

Prior to making the decision on the PX4 Storm, I tested out the Beretta 92FS (9mm), Glock 19 (9mm), Walther PPQ (9mm), Walther P99 (9mm), HK P30 (9mm).


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings From Richmond/Rosenberg, TX
Be sure to include follow up range report. I am considering a full sized firearm to carry. The PX4 Storm(.40) has its attraction for me but their full size models have the rotating barrel. Their Sub Compact has instead a newly designed TILT barrel, that i hear is a real honey to shoot. So your range report would be appreciated.


----------



## tekguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Finally had a chance to shoot my brand-new Px4 Storm.

I was shooting 9mm reloads that I purchased at a recent gun show. All my groupings ended up in the lower-left sector. I believe this is due to the fact that I'm a left handed person who shoots as a right hander. Every gun I tested prior to selecting the Beretta had the same results, so most positive it's me and not an issue with gun accuracy.

Next trip to the range will be with factory fresh ammo for comparison.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice pistol. To give you my experience, I had to drift both my 92G and my PX4 compact's rear sights to get exact zero. I would suggest that you bench rest the pistol for groups and go from there to take out as much human error as possible.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

denner said:


> Nice pistol. To give you my experience, I had to drift both my 92G and my PX4 compact's rear sights to get exact zero. I would suggest that you bench rest the pistol for groups and go from there to take out as much human error as possible. My PX4 subcompact was zero out of the box, sometimes they are zero and sometimes they are not. Rest assured as you will find out the PX4's are very accurate due to the rotating barrel and it's 3 lug lockup.


Agreed, my PX4 compact 9mm was zero out of box. Absolutely friggin lev this pistol. I am biased toward Beretta though having used the M9 in my service days...


----------



## tekguy (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice regarding the rear sights. I will try adjustments next time I'm at the range.
I shot another 50 rounds of reloaded ammo yesterday and got decent results - but certainly room for improvement as I become more familiar and comfortable with this gun. 50 rounds shot with no issues and the recoil on the Px4 is so smooth. The more I shoot this gun, the more pleased I am with my decision to purchase.


----------



## gsmorgansen (Jan 9, 2014)

Anybody shooting the .45 ACP version?


----------



## tekguy (Dec 11, 2013)

I recently purchased the *Crimson Trace Rail Master* Light for my *Px4 Storm*. The light installed real easy and truly shines when attached to my gun's rail. So far, I'm impressed with the Rail Master and it's so light that I barely notice the difference in weight. Will test out shooting with the Rail Master attached during my next visit to the range. You can purchase this light for your gun from Beretta USA.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes. 45 cal SD. It is very nice. 

First 10 rounds all on paper at 25 feet. 

Next 30 on paper at 50 feet. 

I was very happy!!


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I just recently bought a full size storm in 45. Very pleased. That rotating barrel on my 40 is nice. It’s really nice on my 45. My cousin even said that fell recoil wasn’t that much more with it compared to his all-steel Remington 1911 45. 

I’m really enjoying it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

